# conocen los pinouts de un motorola c261??



## Nanod10 (Ago 18, 2006)

hola! como estan¿?¿...
tengo unas preguntas

- conocen los pinouts de el motorola c261??

- podrian explicarlos como hicieron con los de nokia??

- si supiera cuales son los pinouts... puedo usar un cable rs-232 para conectarlo a la pc?? o tiene que ser otro?

- que ocurre si me pongo a probar pinout por pinout cual es cual??... puedo dañar el tel?? o no ocurre nada??

tmbien me gustaria tener alguna opinion de los admin...


----------



## fantasma_dln (Oct 11, 2006)

funciona igual que un c115


----------

